

Ask HN: What's Wrong with Your Hosted Time & Billing Software - superchink

I'm currently a Harvest (http://www.getharvest.com) user, and it works great for my needs as a freelance developer. I showed it to my accountant, and he was underwhelmed and deemed it not feature complete.  He tried to explain why it fell short on his requirements (much of it on the reporting side). Most of it went over my head, with various accounting terms and what not, but it made me curious; how can these types of hosted time tracking and billing be improved from a feature standpoint?<p>What features are missing from the web-based time &#38; billing tool that you currently use? If you can include your industry and role, it will help qualify the responses.
======
pixeloution
There are more "feature complete" products out there. People who use harvest
(myself included) use it BECAUSE its simple, and doesn't require an
accountant's mind to understand. Those people are freaky.

~~~
conorgil145
Agreed. I have been looking for a time tracking application that is DEAD
SIMPLE to track my daily activities. I work for a large consulting firm and I
am required to track the hours I bill to each of several contracts on a daily
basis by filling out a time sheet online. I am not responsible for sending
invoices or anything so all of the programs with additional capabilities like
that seem too cluttered for my uses.

Clearly, I am not the target audience for a complete "fully featured"
application, such as the one the OP describes.

